# feeding larvae to froglets



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have 2 vent froglets that I would like to try feeding ff larvae to. What is the best way to feed them? Make a mini sized culture and when the larvae start developing, feed the ff (or start another culture) and then put the culture in the tank for the froglets to find and feed off of? I am afraid if I take my fingers and scrap some off the sides of a culture, I am just going to squish them and kill them. Any ideas?
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Candy-
When I have a culture that has a bunch of larvae in it, I try to feed off the flies or dump them into a new culture so that I have easy access to the larvae. I then take a toothpick or plastic spoon and gently get the moving larvae. I don't think my froglets have ever eated the pupae (hardened larvae).
Good luck!
Crystal


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am going to make them a mini culture tomorrow or just use one of my cultures that I made sunday and see if they will eat it. I was showing them to Sandy tonight and like I said on the phone, the one I saw seems to have doubled in size as far as body length. So maybe now is the time to start them on some extra goodies for snacks.
Candy


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Vent Froglets?........Springtails. Far easier than melano larvae.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess they are froglets. They are 2-4 months old. They are eating ff & springtails now but I just wanted to offer something different as a variety. 
Candy


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Variety is good. Sorry, I missunderstood the age of your froglets. If they are 2-4 months OOW, then yes, by all means get them onto a staple of melanogaster, especially for nutrients provided by dusting. It's hard to dust springs...lol.

Little vents will tackle FF. Just be sure you don't overfeed. I have a few that look like their stomachs are ready to explode sometimes.

BTW, I dust every single feeding with both calcium and vitamins....works for me.


Phil


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I beleive there was a thread about this, someone used a plastic spoon.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

reach in with a plastic tea spoon. Scoop along the sides. Rinse them under the faucet in a brine shrimp net. Dump the maggots into the tank and you're done.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is there anymore nutricional value to larvae than the flies themselves?
Candy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i don't beleive it's anything significant, but if the frog is skinny they have a lot of fat and intice frogs to eat if they are not eating flies.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

They definately are not skinny and they are growing very well. They have doubled their length in one month. 
Candy


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Dont want to totally hijak your thread, but I was wondering whether your vent froglets( at around 1 month too 1.5) actually look full when they are done eating. I have one so far, and at some angles he looks nice and plump, but at others, he looks thinner? Will you be able to tell when it doesnt want anymore, becasue mine just doesnt look at all interested sometimes, and other times it lunges a them with gusto!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have never seen mine eat but I do see evidence of it because their bellies are full looking a few hours after I feed them and I see their poops. They are very skittish but everytime I have seen them, they are nice and full looking. I have had them for 1 month and they have grown quite a bit. 
Candy


----------

